
A 40-year 'conspiracy' at the VA - mabynogy
http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/03/vista-computer-history-va-conspiracy-000367
======
madphrodite
Surprised no one else has commented on this. Worked on EHMP recently and that
is a huge, huge project that was never going to leave the ground. It was
apparent pretty quickly that it was a paper tiger. Technical debt everywhere.

It's no surprise that EPIC or someone else will step in after enough $$ has
watered the contractor landscape. Business as usual.

